# Bugs are creepy, big real bugs are even better! This is the Dobsonfly a fun prop built from scrap materials!



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Morning all! Here is my somewhat delayed prop video, for last week that turned into this week! It's crazy what summer does to ones schedule! Regardless, next week is going to be a larger prop that I have been working on. I hope you all enjoy this fun build as we trudge ever close to Halloween season!


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Great job--prop and video--as always!


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

ghostlland820 said:


> Great job--prop and video--as always!


Thanks ghostland! It’s been so busy in my corner of the world, my real life projects have taken more of my time than normal. Thanks for checking it out 😀


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Your videos are top notch .... I like how you have them broken down with the times listed for each step of the build!


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Malicious said:


> Your videos are top notch .... I like how you have them broken down with the times listed for each step of the build!


Thanks a bunch malicious! I’m glad you are enjoying the videos 😀


----------

